# Aftermath.



## Ady34 (24 Mar 2021)

Hi,
with the end of the Re-education journal (Re-education.....) I thought it right to share the replacement set up.

I opted to downsize the 1500 in favour of a smaller unit to go with the existing ea600, ‘Always room for just one more’ journal tank (Always room for just one more....)
I wanted to streamline the tanks in the front room on to one wall and also wanted options for more creativity and also less maintenance demands. The smaller tanks are easier to maintain when the family have gone to bed, or maintenence can easily be split into manageable durations to fit with family life.

Thanks to forum sponsors @horizonaquatics for saving a remaining Aquascaper 900 with anthracite cabinet for me for quite some time. This cabinet matches that of the ea600 so works well and also works within the living room setting with existing decor.

Some time ago I purchased a good amount of the beautiful frodo stone from a fellow hobbyist who was closing their tank down. I have added to this collection whenever I found a nice piece, again from Horizon aquatics, who source the rock from Polish Aquascaper Adam Paszczela.
There are some quite large pieces of rock within the collection and I had initially purchased with a view to the future and scaping the 1500 again, however I decided to see if I could make them work in the 900.
With the success of the ea600, I decided upon Tropica soil again, and I had aTwinstar e line light given to me as a Christmas gift from my wife which matches that over the 600 also. The colour rendition is great, I really like the light and the continuity is good.
After adding a lightscreen to the 600 I found I really liked the effect so have added a lightground to this tank also.
The filter and co2 is brought over from the 1500, the co2 art pro se regulator and inline diffuser via one of the fluval g6 filters I have had for some years. The tank is heated via inline hydor heater to keep in tank equipment minimised.
I was keen to revisit the iwagumi style, a form of scaping I haven’t really experimented with too much.
So with a plan made and substrate purchased I got the rocks out and started to play.......














I relitively quickly came up with a scape I liked but saw some floors with symmetry and a lack of a definite main stone. That said I really quite liked the shape and could envisage several planting schemes.
After looking at the rocks for a few days and trying to envisage the stones I had in different positions, I decided that I wouldn’t get the height I wanted by switching them and therefore as I liked it and could see it planted I would go with it.








Once my mind was set, I began trying to dial in exactly what I wanted from the planting scheme. I wanted something fairly traditionally iwagumi with lower growing species, and although I did strongly consider a single or three species carpet, I opted for something slightly unusual.
The plant list is:
Micranthemum Monte carlo
Helanthium tenellum green
Helanthium Bolivianum Vesuvius
Rotala indica bonsai
Hygrophila araguaia

I felt that some of the slightly taller species in the rotala and hygrophila would help balance the stones more and also offer perhaps more interest and longevity than a traditional iwagumi carpet.
I added more substrate to get the levels at the rear where I wanted them to be, topped with Tropica powder to allow the smaller plants to root easier, and was ready to plant.
I planted over two nights, the mid and rear ground the first night and the Monte Carlo foreground carpet the second. I regularly misted the plants during planting and overnight I covered with cling film to retain humidity.














The tank was then filled and equipment set up to fully operational. That is where I am with the tank to date.









There were a couple of floaters, I wedged them by the lily pipe and will plant them with the first water change to prevent uprooting more around them.

Oh, and when thinking about creating the journal I realised I would need a name. The rocks look like an image of an explosion to me with the rocks radiating from a meteor strike or some similar disaster. With that in mind and then the resultant re-growth around such an event I have called it Aftermath.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Sammy Islam (25 Mar 2021)

That's so pleasing to look at, it looks so neat! Great job looking forward to following along ,👍


----------



## Welearn (25 Mar 2021)

Stunning Hardscape along with a mellow pleasing planting set up !! Pleasing to the eye Ady. 
When are you due to do a water change ?  I look forward with interest to see. How this flourish. 
Very Nice indeed Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (25 Mar 2021)

Sammy Islam said:


> That's so pleasing to look at, it looks so neat! Great job looking forward to following along ,👍


Thanks Sammy, I think with iwagumi they tend to look neat as there is a definite line of clarity in the upper regions. It helps give that crisp appearance that so many are drawn too. Fingers crossed it maintains that look and doesn’t get unruly.




Welearn said:


> Stunning Hardscape along with a mellow pleasing planting set up !! Pleasing to the eye Ady.
> When are you due to do a water change ?  I look forward with interest to see. How this flourish.
> Very Nice indeed Ady.


Cheers, I liked it so went with it. It fits the viewing angles within the room so perhaps works better in person than as a correctly set out iwagumi. The plants should fit quite well as long as I keep on top of the rotala and hygrophila and don’t let them get too high and full. There is some continuity with the little 600 beside it also with the planting which I think will be nice.
I have just carried out a 90% water change and will do large water changes daily for the first week.
Cheerio,


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Mar 2021)

Tank looks really nice @Ady34 that frodo is beautiful was it hard to work with or did it make the layout process easier the back lights make both tanks pop can't wait to see it developing into a fully grown in iwagumi 
A little gutted to see re education gone as it was such an inspirational tank to many of us on here 😢 
Can understand the need for change though


----------



## noodlesuk (25 Mar 2021)

Wow, really lovely. Hardscape, looks like it's emerging from the gravel, very organic. Also never appreciated how much effect a good background can have,


----------



## Wookii (25 Mar 2021)

Looking forward to seeing this one growing in @Ady34 . I really like the Indica Bonsai, I think it will make for a really nice feature plant in this scape.

I don't know if its just the images, but the backlight film looks a darker blue than the smaller tank, which I like better - is it an ADA one, or another brand?


----------



## Ady34 (25 Mar 2021)

Jayefc1 said:


> Tank looks really nice @Ady34 that frodo is beautiful was it hard to work with or did it make the layout process easier the back lights make both tanks pop can't wait to see it developing into a fully grown in iwagumi
> A little gutted to see re education gone as it was such an inspirational tank to many of us on here 😢
> Can understand the need for change though


Hi Jay,
the frodo was good to work with but I think you need to hand pick pieces to suit the look you are going for as from what I have seen in stores it varies hugely in striata and shape. Some bits are flat and smooth, some look like concrete and some are unusually shaped with lots of detail.
I also like the backlight effect, i never used to be a fan of blue backgrounds but the graded film with the light is quite natural against the plants.
It’s really pleasing to hear that re-education was inspiring. That’s always the aim of sharing and why I continue to do so, it’s great to share the experiences and also have a script of each tanks journey to look back on.




noodlesuk said:


> Wow, really lovely. Hardscape, looks like it's emerging from the gravel, very organic. Also never appreciated how much effect a good background can have,


Thanks noodles, the backgrounds have a strong impact and I feel are worth the investment as they add depth and a nice colour backdrop which highlights the plants and hardscape more.



Wookii said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one growing in @Ady34 . I really like the Indica Bonsai, I think it will make for a really nice feature plant in this scape.
> 
> I don't know if its just the images, but the backlight film looks a darker blue than the smaller tank, which I like better - is it an ADA one, or another brand?


The indica bonsai was suggested to me by some friends and I really liked the idea as the leaf shape slightly mimics that of the Monte Carlo which helps balance the scape, especially given the more elongated forms of the background plants and the hygrophila araguaia.

You are right, the 900 does appear to be a darker blue. I have the lightground light on the rear of the 900. Personally I prefer that of the Ada lighscreen and for that reason I did buy an Ada graded film for the 900 again to try and achieve some continuity. I think the lightground light may be a slightly different white colour rendition which is throwing the colour slightly, either that or the slightly thicker glass is effecting it.

Cheerio,


----------



## Ady34 (30 Apr 2021)

Hi,
Little update.
This scape has and is proving far from straightforward. I have experienced a lot of plant melt particularly the h. Araguaia and rotala bonsai which have been replaced once and partially replaced again. The Monte Carlo also struggled but is starting to come good now I think.
I am unsure as to the reason behind this failure, I had been running huge amounts of co2 and limiting lighting intensity in the hope of a strong start.......just goes to show you can never take anything for granted nor predict success.
I am sticking with it though as I want to realise the vision and despite the troubles I still enjoy viewing the tank, especially after the addition of the Paraguay/sedge tetra.
I am awaiting the arrival of some good ottocinclus stock as the rocks have a healthy coating of diatoms and other green algae 😋

Anyway, please find below images, the two smaller tanks in the living room in place of the 1500 offer a better balance within the space and I’m currently enjoying the variety 

the Paraguay tetra, lovely little fish:




algae covered rocks:




two contrasting styles, ryoboku and iwagumi:




A current image:




Cheerio,


----------



## Deano3 (1 May 2021)

Simply stunning 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## GHNelson (1 May 2021)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## LondonDragon (1 May 2021)

Those are great Ady, but I miss that 1500!!


----------



## Ady34 (7 May 2021)

Quick test of how to video share from Instagram. This is a much easier way to share short videos than using you tube, especially when you have an existing Instagram account 
This is the two living room tanks a few weeks ago.


----------



## Deano3 (7 May 2021)

i may have to get Instagram just for the aquarium pictures etc as seems to be great content on there.


----------



## Courtneybst (7 May 2021)

@Ady34  Awesome! Do you just paste the post link into a comment?


----------



## Zeppo (7 May 2021)

Those light screens are amazing. I just love what they do to a tank.


----------



## Tim Harrison (7 May 2021)

Deano3 said:


> i may have to get Instagram just for the aquarium pictures etc as seems to be great content on there.


Go for it Dean, as well as following Ady, you can also follow UKAPS 

UK Aquatic Plant Society (@ukapsforum) is on Instagram


----------



## Deano3 (7 May 2021)

Tim Harrison said:


> Go for it Dean, as well as following Ady, you can also follow UKAPS
> 
> UK Aquatic Plant Society (@ukapsforum) is on Instagram


I certainly would tim i think will get accouny when off, not on any social media but instagram is all about the pictures and perfect for inspiration 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (18 May 2021)

Courtneybst said:


> @Ady34  Awesome! Do you just paste the post link into a comment?


Just paste the Insta link on its own line and the forum will do the rest! 

Lovely tanks Ady


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jun 2021)

Deano3 said:


> Simply stunning
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Thanks Dean 


GHNelson said:


> Very nice indeed!


Thank you 🙌🏻


LondonDragon said:


> Those are great Ady, but I miss that 1500!!


Cheers Paulo, ha, I look at it frequently in the garage now I have to go in there to get the lawnmower out regularly. Makes me think about it more for sure 😃


Zeppo said:


> Those light screens are amazing. I just love what they do to a tank.


Yeah, I really do like the aesthetic, they add a depth and contrast you don’t get any other way.

This tank has now turned a corner and settled with all plants growing well. I added 6 ottocinclus, 4 Hillstream loach and a small group of crs which helped hugely with clearing up the rocks and fine leaved plants. Perseverance has paid off and now the problem is keeping it under control. It is also time to remove the floating plants I feel.
I have slowly been increasing lighting intensity and now have the twinstar Eline on 100% for a couple of hours during the 7hr photoperiod. I may look at extending maximum intensity a little to give the Monte Carlo a little extra however all is well currently so if it isn’t broke…..




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (29 Sep 2021)

Hi, It’s been a while.
After a three week golden spell with insane growth this tank took a turn for the worse and has suffered ever since. The balance went and it began dropping leaves and gaining algae. I’ve suffered green spot algae and bba. I have tried multiple avenues of natural treatment including extra water changes, filter cleaning, trimming, pulling and replanting, co2 optimisation, reduced lighting, changes of fertiliser, addition of remineralisation…..I was at the point of rescaping, but after about 2 months I am seeing some improvements and have decided to keep the scape running a little longer. I have also began an excel treatment. I am leaner dosing on a reduced lighting intensity and I think things are improving. The tank has had a nice big trim so we will see how it responds….fingers crossed, otherwise I have some lovely manzanita wood to do an NA scape 

@George Farmer was in the area doing a workshop at my local @Horizon Aquatics and popped over for a chat and run around of the scapes and issues faced. He has a YouTube video out if anyone wants to fill in a few minutes 


Here it is after the trim….




In fact, all of my home scapes got a trim after the visit 🤣
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Wookii (29 Sep 2021)

GSA aside, the scape looks great @Ady34 - I love those big bunches of Rotala Bonsai!

Have you tried boosting phosphate levels to at least 2-3ppm per week? There's a fairly well documented link between the two. I had an outbreak of GSA some time ago, until I realised I'd miscalculated my macro mix and included only 1/4 of the Potassium Phosphate that I should have done. I fixed that and it disappeared within a couple of weeks.


----------



## MichaelJ (29 Sep 2021)

Great tanks @Ady34 ! I love these videos! As @Wookii said, elevated phosphate levels helps a lot against GSA... I used to struggle with GSA myself especially on my Anubias until I started to keep my Phosphate constantly elevated at  10-15 ppm. and didn't change much else. Now, +10 ppm probably isn't necessary, but I haven't noticed any negative side-effects at all, and needless to say, I haven't seen any GSA since they went away...

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## John q (29 Sep 2021)

Brilliant tanks and a fantastic video. 

Also think George is right suggesting you're being overly critical about the algae, it happens, shame more folk don't show what it takes to reach perfection. Good on you for being so honest.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (30 Sep 2021)

Ady34 said:


> I have just carried out a 90% water change and will do large water changes daily for the first week.





Ady34 said:


> I had been running huge amounts of co2





Ady34 said:


> The balance went and it began dropping leaves and gaining algae. I’ve suffered green spot algae and bba. I have tried multiple avenues of natural treatment including extra water changes, filter cleaning, trimming, pulling and replanting, co2 optimisation, reduced lighting, changes of fertiliser, addition of remineralisation…..





Ady34 said:


> I have also began an excel treatment.





Ady34 said:


> I am leaner dosing on a reduced lighting intensity



Hi @Ady34 

The above comments stand out as critical turning points.

The comments below are just some things that stand out from this end. Obviously ignore anything not relevant, but maybe something in here might initiate some new thoughts on the journey of this setup:



It may seem like pedantry to suggest huge water changes daily for the first month regardless, but it offers leeway for the assemblage to settle with a means of daily export. In theory the load on the system then sits in a lower potential range for the first four weeks, rather than just the first week, as you are preventing amalgamative loading favouring certain types of bacteria. This should allow a longer period for replication of various bacterium at different rates, not just heterotrophs to deal with decay. All the meanwhile you’re removing the decay and ammonia in conjunction with your plants, whilst the buffering capacity of the aquarium soil settles ongoing. There is no balance to be found in the first month really, it’s full on warfare and change. The water changes just hit the reset button every 24 hours to install some equity. Even using cycled filters hasn’t led to trouble free startup’s here, but since using daily WC’s for a month, not one setup has had any major issues.

Huge Co2 input = nitrate and phosphate needed in balance. No balance, lots of melting. There was also changes to light intensity on top, again making hitting the needs of the system difficult.

Then a complex combination of interventions that change the requirements for the system.

Excel utilised making additional carbon available.

Finally, a change to lean dosing which presumes daily K and micros with a huge reliance on the substrate for mobile nutrients. Changing dosing regimes requires a settling in period, so feedback from your plants in the first week after the change isn’t representative of ongoing. It takes time for the plants to synthesise what they need under these new arrangements.

With lean water column dosing and rich substrate you can also drive the system too hard with Co2 much more readily, hence why you will see green drop checkers in all ADA tanks. Assume that this ‘stress’ you can witness tank wide (in ADA style tanks) if you overdo injection rate is due to competing metabolic mechanisms hitting a transportation limit. You’re relying on N and P from the substrate predominantly. It is an assumption as not qualified to know. But throughout this transition your plants still have to provide energy for many different metabolic processes whilst adapting. Consider the resulting glucose that it can muster whilst under duress and store inside the plant… If you then trim your plants in a period where adaptation is taking place, you cut off supplies needed for motility, cell division and biosynthetic reactions. A plant with a tuber is an exception to this. In short, trimming whilst changing dosing regimes doesn’t seem sensible.

Can see you’re striving for answers @Ady34 and nothing else will appease you. Same here and all the power to you bud. We want to know what happened so we can avoid it in the future. The good thing with tanks is the answers are usually staring at us, we just need to keep looking.


----------



## Ady34 (13 Oct 2021)

Wookii said:


> GSA aside, the scape looks great @Ady34 - I love those big bunches of Rotala Bonsai!
> 
> Have you tried boosting phosphate levels to at least 2-3ppm per week? There's a fairly well documented link between the two. I had an outbreak of GSA some time ago, until I realised I'd miscalculated my macro mix and included only 1/4 of the Potassium Phosphate that I should have done. I fixed that and it disappeared within a couple of weeks.


Thanks @Wookii, I really like the rotala bonsai to.
I have altered my dosing regime and it now includes additional phosphate to see for that very reason. 
The leaner dosing and more targeted fertilisation seem to have improved the situation and a few weeks in the gsa seems to have improved, bba is definitely not as keen and my Monte Carlo has responded slowly but positively to the trim. Overall the tank is much nicer and in-line with what I want  



MichaelJ said:


> Great tanks @Ady34 ! I love these videos! As @Wookii said, elevated phosphate levels helps a lot against GSA... I used to struggle with GSA myself especially on my Anubias until I started to keep my Phosphate constantly elevated at  10-15 ppm. and didn't change much else. Now, +10 ppm probably isn't necessary, but I haven't noticed any negative side-effects at all, and needless to say, I haven't seen any GSA since they went away...
> 
> Cheers,
> Michael


Thanks @MichaelJ, yes I have began adding additional phosphate and things do seem better. 



John q said:


> Brilliant tanks and a fantastic video.
> 
> Also think George is right suggesting you're being overly critical about the algae, it happens, shame more folk don't show what it takes to reach perfection. Good on you for being so honest.


Thank you John, this tank had just had too many problems for me to be happy, I really wanted to remedy it as I have experienced it in much better health which is frustrating. It is improving though and I’m enjoying it again. 
I’d certainly rather be transparent about the issues, people are willing to help and that in turn will maybe help someone else 



Geoffrey Rea said:


> Hi @Ady34
> 
> The above comments stand out as critical turning points.
> 
> ...


Thanks Geoff for the comprehensive reply. 
I think as you say you need more continuity to be able to better assess the issues and implement the remedies. 
I’ve certainly been guilty of trying everything at once and I think a key point you are making is about balance. 
Planted tanks are far more complex than I can understand properly, and you seem to have a much better handle on fertilisation uptake techniques in relation to lighting, co2 and substrate choices. 
One thing my 600 scape has taught me is that I don’t need to always use as much fertiliser as I thought. I didn’t dose that tank for 9weeks and even now it is very lean. Understanding what I need to dose in relation to how much co2 is injected and how much light I’m using Is unfamiliar to me as I’ve always used an overdose aprroach. I’m happier to try a less is more system now and react to any deficiencies I see.
As for water changes, i guess the more the merrier especially whilst the tank is finding it’s balance. The instability you describe is maybe one reason why I like the idea of the dark start method however I believe you are more a believer in getting everything in and just water change water change water change to overcome potential issue rather than then imbalancing  things again by running and planting later down the line. 
As I said above, the tank seems to be better, I will continue with a leaner fert routine in the 24hr aquarist apt zero fertiliser but supplement phosphate (basically no nitrates). I have a decent fish load with two feeds a day so I’m guessing that contributes to that part naturally and perhaps now with the co2 and lighting set without change the tank has found more of a balance.
I am dosing excel also currently.
Thanks for the input,
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Garuf (2 Nov 2021)

I think my 45p is going to have to get an iwagumi next, this scape is a great inspiration point.


----------



## Ady34 (20 Dec 2021)

Garuf said:


> I think my 45p is going to have to get an iwagumi next, this scape is a great inspiration point.


Thanks @Garuf.

The tank has recovered well and is now somewhat overgrown again. I’m reluctant to trim too much as I like the nod more towards the nature aquarium style and this is making me consider a rescape in the not too distant future. 
I have some slightly unconventional manzanita wood I fancy using in a more traditional nature aquarium layout next. 

Here is the tank with the Monte Carlo carpet recovered and plants in good health.





















Cheerio,


----------



## Ady34 (2 Feb 2022)

Hi,
by way of a little update here is a short video from last nights fish feeding;



The tank has for the most part settled and is looking nice. 
I have recently carried out another trim as the rescape has no exact date and I wanted to ensure the plants were in good condition if I decide to reuse any. 

@George Farmer popped round again on a visit up north a couple of weeks ago and his vlog style video can be viewed here:



I will leave the post with an image taken shortly before Georges visit, and an upward one taken a couple of days ago.

Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Wookii (2 Feb 2022)

Absolutely stunning  tanks @Ady34  - considering the issues you were having with the bigger tank earlier on, they are clearly a distant memory now.

@mort mentioned you had Hyphessobrycon elachys in my thread here, and I see them now, they look amazing little fish - how have you found your experiences with them?


----------



## Ady34 (3 Feb 2022)

Wookii said:


> Absolutely stunning  tanks @Ady34  - considering the issues you were having with the bogger tank earlier on, they are clearly a distant memory now.
> 
> @mort mentioned you had Hyphessobrycon elachys in my thread here, and I see them now, they look amazing little fish - how have you found your experiences with them?


Thanks @Wookii, the h. Elachys have been a dream. The perfect fish, no issues, active, hungry and subtly beautiful. They stay small and don’t jump. Great little fish 😃
Here’s one with a pearling rotala bonsai…..


----------



## Ady34 (11 Mar 2022)

Well, this scape has come to an end.
I’ve ‘enjoyed’ the ride with this one as it hasn’t been straightforward. 
Thank you for any input along the way, it has all been much appreciated.

I’ve decided to squeeze another iwagumi style scape into the 900 before a NA scape as I want to take the opportunity to create a scape with the same feel as the 600 next to it. I’m using more wild rhino stone and the same laplata sand and dennerle Yukon and river pebbles for grading. I like the idea of a continuity between the tanks so whilst the 600 is still ticking along I’m going for it……




I’ve got the new hardscape done and added the old soil last night over a base of Aquaforest lava soil with Ada tourmaline bc, bacter 100 and clear super to hopefully offer a nice balanced substrate. I’m going to add root tabs also to boost the old soil nutrient content.
Tonight I will add the finishing detail pebbles and sand foreground.




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3 (13 Mar 2022)

Looks great ady looking forward to seeing planted and next to the 600 should look great, i think i will try a iwagumi next scape maybe with 3 or 3 trypes of plants but really loving these lately.

Dean


----------



## Garuf (14 Mar 2022)

Couple of quick ones:
What skimmer are you using?
Have you thought about going all green plants in the 60?


----------



## jasonjleach (14 Mar 2022)

Amazing thread Ady. . Something to aim for. Watching with interest..


----------



## Ady34 (14 Mar 2022)

Deano3 said:


> Looks great ady looking forward to seeing planted and next to the 600 should look great, i think i will try a iwagumi next scape maybe with 3 or 3 trypes of plants but really loving these lately.
> 
> Dean


Thanks Dean, yeah I was going three plant species but have 5 now. All grassy though so a good mix.


Garuf said:


> Couple of quick ones:
> What skimmer are you using?
> Have you thought about going all green plants in the 60?


Hi, it’s the Aquascaper glassware. 
Regards green in the 600,  I really want the red contrast but the 900 however will be all green 


jasonjleach said:


> Amazing thread Ady. . Something to aim for. Watching with interest..


Thanks Jason.

Here’s a few up to date images with the sand foreground and detailing pebbles added.








and the plants ready for planting soon….



Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## jasonjleach (15 Mar 2022)

wow amazing, where did you get the stone from? What are you uplanting with?


----------



## Ian Holdich (15 Mar 2022)

Love it mate…absolutely love it 🤤🤤


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2022)

jasonjleach said:


> wow amazing, where did you get the stone from? What are you uplanting with?


Hi, I had some pieces that I’d bought over time already and added to them, all from forum sponsors @Horizon Aquatics 
Mostly grasses at the minute, eleocharis acicularis mini, eleocharis vivipara and helanthium tenellum green. I also have riccardia chamedryfolia to add amongst the foreground rocks. I am still slightly undecided about the tenellum, I may just use mini hairgrass.
I started planting last night……




After adding some extra nutrition capsules to the old soil….




I will plant over a few evenings, simple spray down to moisten the soil and cover the tank with cling film until the next evening…






Ian Holdich said:


> Love it mate…absolutely love it 🤤🤤


Wow, Mr. Holdich, nice to see you here again. Are you visiting or starting up again mate? Hope your well?

Cheerio
Ady.


----------



## Wookii (16 Mar 2022)

Ady34 said:


> After adding some extra nutrition capsules to the old soil….



Watch out for those Tropica capsules @Ady34 ! I had a massive problem recently with them rapidly leaching ammonia into the water column.

Osmocote plus disaster


----------



## jasonjleach (16 Mar 2022)

cant wait to see it in water.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2022)

jasonjleach said:


> cant wait to see it in water.


I’m dreading it to be fair, the scape is pretty low and the vivipara won’t be tall enough to compensate the height needed yet 😬
I haven’t test filled either so I’ve no idea what it’s going to look like perspective wise.


----------



## Ady34 (16 Mar 2022)

Wookii said:


> Watch out for those Tropica capsules @Ady34 ! I had a massive problem recently with them rapidly leaching ammonia into the water column.
> 
> Osmocote plus disaster


Oh no, I’ve popped 7 in the planted area already. I’m not digging them up to retrieve them so I’m going to have to go with it. My choice would have been Ada bottom plus however I don’t have enough and my local was out of stock.
Hope all will be ok 🤞


----------



## Ian Holdich (16 Mar 2022)

Ady34 said:


> Hi, I had some pieces that I’d bought over time already and added to them, all from forum sponsors @Horizon Aquatics
> Mostly grasses at the minute, eleocharis acicularis mini, eleocharis vivipara and helanthium tenellum green. I also have riccardia chamedryfolia to add amongst the foreground rocks. I am still slightly undecided about the tenellum, I may just use mini hairgrass.
> I started planting last night……
> View attachment 184529
> ...


Hey mate, started up a wee 60 in my new living room. It’s more of a jungle than a scape tbh, you honestly don’t realise what you forget when you’ve been out of the hobby for a while! Taking it steady with easy plants.


----------



## Hanuman (17 Mar 2022)

Ady34 said:


> Oh no, I’ve popped 7 in the planted area already. I’m not digging them up to retrieve them so I’m going to have to go with it. My choice would have been Ada bottom plus however I don’t have enough and my local was out of stock.
> Hope all will be ok 🤞


As long as you dug them deep deep then it should be fine, but 7 for just grass seems a little over the top. Put an Aponogeton madagascariensis in the middle and it will suck up all that fert at once (joke).


----------



## Garuf (17 Mar 2022)

Ady34 said:


> Regards green in the 600,  I really want the red contrast but the 900 however will be all green
> 
> Ady.


I get it, I was just thinking what a long term scape change could be, the idea of contrast through plant form would be where I’d go and was curious if that was on the horizon.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (17 Mar 2022)

Ady34 said:


> I haven’t test filled either so I’ve no idea what it’s going to look like perspective wise.



Excellent @Ady34 … it’s going to look most excellent 😎



Ady34 said:


> After adding some extra nutrition capsules to the old soil….



It’s not the deepest soil but under carpeting plants you won’t have the need to disturb the substrate, compared to stem plants. Would estimate it’ll be fine given the water change ritual on the first week.

Loosely read the osmocote disaster thread… relatively high K to other nutrients temporarily will help mop that up. Think ADA with just K and micros combined with ammonia rich Amazonia at start up. We are no where near dealing with those numbers and doing water changes with old soil. It is older soil though so the CEC will be somewhat diminished compared with new.

If adding root tabs to an existing system, additional K for a week or two serves the same purpose. However, if there is green algae in abundance they will also benefit 🤷🏻‍♂️ Root tab additions to clean systems before they are required, hence the loose every 3 or 6 month or once a year advice manufacturers give with their accompanying soils.

As always, starting with some established filter media and night time aeration during the first few weeks pay’s dividends as well. Everything has somewhere to go with purpose, system full of components with destinations, hungry tank from plant to bacterium all well fed at startup… happy days.


----------



## Ady34 (18 Mar 2022)

Ian Holdich said:


> Hey mate, started up a wee 60 in my new living room. It’s more of a jungle than a scape tbh, you honestly don’t realise what you forget when you’ve been out of the hobby for a while! Taking it steady with easy plants.


Cool man. 
Pleased your dipping your toes back in, nice that the hobby never really leaves totally  



Hanuman said:


> As long as you dug them deep deep then it should be fine, but 7 for just grass seems a little over the top. Put an Aponogeton madagascariensis in the middle and it will suck up all that fert at once (joke).


Ha, yeah, just I’d had so many issues with plants in the old scape I wanted to ensure nutrients in the substrate. 



Garuf said:


> I get it, I was just thinking what a long term scape change could be, the idea of contrast through plant form would be where I’d go and was curious if that was on the horizon.


Yeah, I guess I could alter it, I could simply swap the red for green and have two green scapes side by side for even more continuity….food for thought.



Geoffrey Rea said:


> Excellent @Ady34 … it’s going to look most excellent 😎
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good stuff Geoff, I managed to get some Ada bottom plus so the rest of the substrate has them in. I’ll treat the little sucker like any other and water change, water change, water change! 
Think I’m going to stay away from water column dosing to start, but if I get any issue I can add potassium.

I have completed the substrate planting now and will add the riccardia chamedryfolia before filling over the weekend. 
The plant list is green:
🌱 Eleocharis acicularis ‘Mini’
🌱 Eleocharis vivipara
🌱 Helanthium tenellum ’Green’
🌱 Sagittaria subulata 
🌱 Riccardia chamedryfolia 

I’m hoping to achieve more plant ‘weight’ at the right where the rocks are larger. The vivipara and hopefully saggitaria will give height to the right rear with the vivipara transitioning into the eleocharis mini.

A rudimentary mock up here:





and with plants….



































Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (21 Mar 2022)

Not the biggest fan of iwagumi, but seen this on insta already and really liked it. Looks like some kind of sci fi scene.  Good job!.


----------



## Ady34 (21 Mar 2022)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Not the biggest fan of iwagumi, but seen this on insta already and really liked it. Looks like some kind of sci fi scene.  Good job!.


I’m not either tbh, but here I am with two 🤣
The 900 is full and operational now. I’ve knocked the lighting intensity down 5% to a maximum of 70% for two hours of the 7 hour photoperiod.
I won’t add any liquid fertiliser unless I feel I need to. The old soil and root tabs will hopefully provide enough.




Last night enjoying a drink….




and doing a check this morning….




A wide angle image where the reflection of the underside of the floating plants on the rear pane with the lightscreen made it look like clouds in the sky…




Cheerio,


----------



## Conort2 (21 Mar 2022)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Not the biggest fan of iwagumi


Me neither but these two look stunning. Come and scape my tank please mate 😂


----------



## jasonjleach (21 Mar 2022)

very cool. ...


----------



## Ady34 (28 Mar 2022)

Conort2 said:


> Me neither but these two look stunning. Come and scape my tank please mate 😂


😂 thanks


jasonjleach said:


> very cool. ...


😎

The scape has settled really quickly, some minor die back on some mini hairgrass but I’m confident it will grow back as there are remaining new shoots. The tenellum has began growing well and the combination of old used soil, a mature filter and first fill with existing tank water means ‘not really a cycle’ and water tests are good. A group of amano shrimp have been added and neon green rasbora as the feature fish.
I am still carrying out daily water changes.


Some recent images and video clip:




a cherry shrimp in the Eleocharis vivipara:





A video link of the shrimp and vivipara…and some neon green rasbora.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Mr.Shenanagins (30 Mar 2022)

How do you keep those rocks so clean! What’s the intensity of your lights and how long?


----------



## Garuf (30 Mar 2022)

The new scape reminds me so much of standing stones/stone circles.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Mar 2022)

Mr.Shenanagins said:


> How do you keep those rocks so clean! What’s the intensity of your lights and how long?


Well the new scape is only a week old so no time to get dirty yet but I don’t do anything with the smaller tank. I have some clithon snails and the lighting is on a 7hr photoperiod maximising at 85% intensity for 2 of the 7 hours. It may be luck 



Garuf said:


> The new scape reminds me so much of standing stones/stone circles.


Yeah, I liked the almost lotus flower look to the stone positioning to the left when I began playing with the stones @Horizon Aquatics dojo so went with it. I had a plan to have a lotus lily plant coming from the centre of the rock convergence where the paint brush is, but changed my mind in favour of graded pebbles to offer continuity with the 600 scape next to it and add depth.
Here’s a concept to completion image:




Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (12 May 2022)

Hi,
Thought I’d add a little update of this scape.
The tank is still balancing, diatoms we’re light and short, however this tank is much different to the little 600 rhino stone scape beside it. There is a much greater green algae presence on the rocks and glass in this one, whereas the 600 requires no rock cleaning at all.
I have also added some additional plants to add interest and balance the rounded stones and pebbles with the grass.
I added a lotus lily behind the main rock with the hope that it would send pads to the surface and then the saggitaria at the rear would fill in the space - if it transitioned to taller growth form. The lily is happily producing low level red leaves which is not really what I wanted so I may swap this out for a green nymphoides taiwan instead. The saggitaria subulata is now showing signs of taller growth so that is positive.
The mini hairgrass carpet is slowly adjusting and growing and I have added hydrocotyle verticillata clusters within areas to compliment the detailing pebbles and rounder forms of the rhino stones. This will be extended with the clusters of Riccardia chamedryfolia in the foreground when that too grows into pillows.

The green neon rasbora and galaxy rasbora are lovely to watch and I have now added some galaxy pinto and fishbone shrimp which are stunning.

The tank is settling now so hopefully will begin to grow in how i envisaged.





























Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (26 May 2022)

Little video….
Take a minute….













The scape is filling in however Im still not happy with the right rear planting. The saggitaria hasn’t started growing tall yet and the lily is staying low. I think I am going to swap it for nymphoides taiwan which should fill in the area behind the main stone and balance things out more.
The rocks are loosing the green however I have noticed some hair algae which has also appeared in my 30c tank too. I have increased lighting intensity a little so I will tweak co2 but feel the 30c tank is due to the increased ambient light intensity of the longer brighter days. Perhaps a complete fertiliser may be in order too as I have a little gsa on the glass on some plants.
Anyway, it’s coming along and I’m enjoying it 
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Ady34 (23 Aug 2022)

Change.
I have now stripped both iwagumis in favour of more NA style. 
The 600 is being used as a ‘holding tank’, however I got a little carried away and quite like the scape which utilises the old Talawa wood I had stored away from the 1500 scape. It may stay a little while tbh, but I’ve got the bones of the hardscape for the 900 in place now with some unusual sawn off manzanita stumps……













Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Tim Harrison (23 Aug 2022)

Very nice Ady


----------



## plantnoobdude (23 Aug 2022)

Ady34 said:


> Change.
> I have now stripped both iwagumis in favour of more NA style.
> The 600 is being used as a ‘holding tank’, however I got a little carried away and quite like the scape which utilises the old Talawa wood I had stored away from the 1500 scape. It may stay a little while tbh, but I’ve got the bones of the hardscape for the 900 in place now with some unusual sawn off manzanita stumps……
> 
> ...


Love how the hard scape kind of continues between the two tanks! Nature style planting for this?


----------



## Ady34 (30 Aug 2022)

plantnoobdude said:


> Love how the hard scape kind of continues between the two tanks! Nature style planting for this?


Thanks and yes, most definitely na all the way 🙌🏻
Got the holding rocks and substrate in over the weekend. Just need to consider my plant list now…..
The wood has been glued to rocks as anchors. All back filled to prevent soil ingress.














Think I will take the graded gravel away from the right front glass and let the sand extend to the periphery there….
I will also start a new journal for this scape.
Cheerio,
Ady.


----------



## Deano3 (30 Aug 2022)

That looks superb, very detailed and i love NA style looking forward to the jurnal.

Dean


----------

